# Soccer league



## Mark McCarrick (Nov 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if there is a soccer league in Canada professional if so do you have any contacts i am an ex professional soccer player an qualified coach who is looking for a coaching job . Thanks


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark McCarrick said:


> Can anybody tell me if there is a soccer league in Canada professional if so do you have any contacts i am an ex professional soccer player an qualified coach who is looking for a coaching job . Thanks


Hi Mark,

Who did you play for? (Just being nosey). Oh hang on, we just Googled your name and came up with...
The Mark McCarrick Soccer School
Very impressive Mark.

Perhaps the following links may be a starting point...
CanadaSoccer.com | Official Site of the Canadian Soccer Association
Soccer in Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In fact, if you just Google Soccer in Canada, it will set you off down a whole series of research paths.

Kind regards,

Eamonn (a lifelong Liverpool fan) & Janet (a one time Everton fan!).


----------



## Mark McCarrick (Nov 5, 2008)

Getting There said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Who did you play for? (Just being nosey). Oh hang on, we just Googled your name and came up with...
> The Mark McCarrick Soccer School
> ...


Hi Eamonn & Janet
Thanks for the info i will take a look at the sites that you gave me i am just getting ready for the match am a mad red aswell. Did Janet enjoy the game sunday ha ha . where in canada do you live ? i have been to vancouver many years ago nice place , am off now to watch the champs cheers mark


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Mark McCarrick said:


> Hi Eamonn & Janet
> Thanks for the info i will take a look at the sites that you gave me i am just getting ready for the match am a mad red aswell. Did Janet enjoy the game sunday ha ha . where in canada do you live ? i have been to vancouver many years ago nice place , am off now to watch the champs cheers mark


Hi Mark,

Vancouver is indeed very beautiful. It was the starting point for our thoughts about emigrating from the UK but in the end it didn't quite feel like home to us. We're just south of Calgary, Alberta in a town called Okotoks...check the blogs below for a sense of life out this way. Like you, I'm off to watch the game now!

Eamonn


----------

